# Why is this so hard!?



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

I cannot decide on a name for my little girl. I tend to like boyish names better but i dont want her to have identity issues.  Someone please end my indecision and gimme the perfect name for a girl hedgehog.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Daisy, Lilly, Delilah,Sunshine, Luna,Haily.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ivy, Tatiana, pinky, tippy, molly, doddi, marybelle, odette


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

what does she look like? Gotta know the essentials before I can think of a name...


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Skittles


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Rose, Rosie, Posh, Foxy, Pookie, Bonnie, Candy


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

prissy prickles.  ....or Quilla.


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

Shes brown and white with a small amount of black. Will have pics up soon.


pearlthehedgie said:


> what does she look like? Gotta know the essentials before I can think of a name...


----------



## msfitschicago (Apr 13, 2011)

If my guy had been a girl, I'd have gone with Stella. But that's just me.


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

You could always name her Charlie, that's a girl or boy name. Any characters in books or movies you like? Plant names can be nice too, I have one possible name, Senna, picked out if I get a girl. 
I tend to like boy names too, I'm kind of hoping I will get a boy, just because I have so many boy names I do like and not so many girl names... :lol:


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

Most characters I like are male  Im thinking about Morgan for Dexter Morgan from the Show Dexter. Also thinking about Marla like Marla Singer from Fight Club. On a sidenote, why are all the characters i like psychopaths?


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Dexter! He's at least a sexy, nice psychopath to name her after.  That would work for a girl, I am a girl Morgan myself... hopefully that doesn't put a damper on the name for you lol...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Dexter & Morgan are both great names. But don't worry about the name being more for a boy. We have Col. Mustard & Pete on the forum & they are both girls. There are no rules when it comes to names! They won't come when you call anyway. :roll: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> They won't come when you call anyway. :roll: :lol:


'zactly! :lol:

Tho' I would recommend a name with as few 's' and 'f' sounds as possible...they seem to be the most likely to scare a hedgie. Do NOT ask me what I was thinking when I named SSSSSSSSnarffffffff. :roll:


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

It certainly does not. You seem like a very nice girl  And yes Dexter is the man. What does this girl Morgan like to do other than play with her hedgie?


SPN said:


> I love Dexter! He's at least a sexy, nice psychopath to name her after.  That would work for a girl, I am a girl Morgan myself... hopefully that doesn't put a damper on the name for you lol...


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Dream of getting my hedgie! :lol: I am currently on the waiting list for one, so now I'm just anxiously twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

brylecc1989 said:


> Most characters I like are male  Im thinking about Morgan for Dexter Morgan from the Show Dexter. Also thinking about Marla like Marla Singer from Fight Club. On a sidenote, why are all the characters i like psychopaths?


 :lol: I actually have a friend who names all her pets after serial killers.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Skye and Kym are also names that can be used for a boy or a girl.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

i have a male named Hodge-Podge, but if he had been a girl, we were going to name him Harriet, cuz my uncle had a stuffed hedgehog named Harriet...


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

How about Max or Maxie (can be short for Maxine), Jeri, MacKenzie (like Mac), Jackie (like the runner Jackie Joyner-Kersee), Sam (short for Samantha), Cookie, Pepper?? 

I like Jackie--sounds kinda boyish and maybe she will be a fast sprinter!!


----------



## brylecc1989 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for all your input, but it has officially been named: CHRONIC THE HEDGEHOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 420 everybody.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol, chronic the hedgehog. Congrats on your newly named hedgehog!


----------

